# Creating A Wearable Werewolf



## Hagstone (Aug 14, 2015)

(If this is in the wrong place, my apologies!)

So I wanted to try my hand at making a werewolf skin rug, and so I bought a taxidermy form for a bear. But then I decided it would be much more fun if I could wear the werewolf skin! And thus the wearable werewolf project was born.

While searching for inspiration on how to set about making this thing, I discovered this werewolf shrug created by an artist named Magpieb0nes on DeviantArt. Taking this idea but making it less animal mascot-like and more menacing, I did these sloppy sketches.









I'm going for a combination of an animal skin headdress and hoodie.

So here's what I started with, a grizzly bear rug shell (with a silly face drawn on it).

















With a saw and a dremel tool, I went about modifying the form to fit onto my head, as well as giving it more canine features. The nose is completely removed and will be re-sculpted. Foam dust EVERYWHERE. I wore a respirator and I still got some up my nose.

























Fitting the glass eyes. I'm using taxidermy lion eyes.









I'm home alone at the moment, so getting it to fit right consisted of taking a lot of selfies during the carving.









Hopefully I'll look less like Goofy when it has teeth. 

Tomorrow I hope to start sculpting to build up the features. Stay tuned!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hagstone said:


> Hopefully I'll look less like Goofy when it has teeth.


Yes, you will be able to pass for Pluto instead Wicked idea. Good luck with the execution.


----------



## Hagstone (Aug 14, 2015)

Had a full afternoon of sculpting. I used Super Sculpy to build up the features, and then baked it with a hair dryer.

Setting the eyes and sculpting the eyelids...









For the nose, I stuck in some armature wire, and then crumpled a bit of tin foil around it before adding the clay.

































Added some snarly wrinkles.

























Baking with a hair dryer did take quite a bit, but it seems pretty hardened. Later it will be all sealed for more sturdiness.

Next step will be sculpting the teeth. Won't be happening tonight, I need to rest my back after all that!


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow!! That is looking really good. Cant wait to see it complete. Well done you.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Eyes came out great. I love all the detail you're getting in there.


----------



## Hagstone (Aug 14, 2015)

Had a few hours today to start on the teeth. The armature wire is glued in with super glue. Sculpting the teeth out of Super Sculpy, baking them with a hairdryer as I go and then lightly sanding them.

Using a coyote skull as reference for tooth placement and shape.

































I'm hoping to remove more foam from the inside to further decrease weight if I can, but so far it's not too heavy.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Thats awesome. Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I love the details you've sculpted on the eyes and nose! I'll be watching for updates, too. Excellent work!


----------



## Hagstone (Aug 14, 2015)

The last two days have been productive...

Adding teeth...









Gums...









Lips...









To make the ears I first sandwiched armature wire between two pieces of thin craft foam with high temp hot glue. I them attached them to the head and shaped them until I was happy.









I then built them up with more layers of thin craft foam to make them more rigid and give them dimension.

























Then came the painting. I decided to paint the entire head black just to help keep it together until I can seal it with epoxy resin.









The teeth are really not this white. They're washed out in this pic.









His ears are crooked. OH WELL. I tried.

















My fur swatches from Mendels came! 









Next up is sealing. Then I will create a pattern from which I can fur the head.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Very impressive hagstone, great idea and unbelievable execution, love the art work on you're website also!! Great job!


----------



## Y.pestis (Jul 7, 2014)

I've wanted to build a werewolf trophy mount for a while and I'm totally blown away by your build. Fantastic work....can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Same here; I'm anxious to see the next step. Thanks so much for posting pictures as you go along. It's wonderful to follow the creative process!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

This looks Awesome so far. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## xLawfulevilx (Aug 30, 2015)

I cant blast the like button hard enough  absolutely LOVE!!!!! I hope you plan on getting some Werewolf stilts to give the legs the backward bend.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Whoa! That is insane .. Can't wait to see how it turns out. Beautiful work!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

What a gorgeous piece of artwork!


----------



## TamsinL (Jul 20, 2015)

Amazing! Cant wait to see this done!


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

I am in awe! You have a gift! Truly beautiful work. Thank you for allowing us to see you bring it to life.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## SpookieBoogie (Sep 2, 2015)

Lovely work, Hagstone! I am absolutely stoked to see the end result. I like your use of the taxidermy gear. I also never thought to blow dry Sculpey. Do you have a preference for it over air dry clay, or was it just something you already had sitting around? Also, I noticed you're from Madison. I am from Huntsville. Will you be participating in any of the costume contests around town? You absolutely should. A lot of places shell out a nice little chunk of cash. Your costume would blow most of the participants out of the water!

Edit: Even your artwork is fantastic! I just checked out your website!


----------



## Hammersfall (Sep 21, 2015)

Awesome work.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking forward to updates...


----------

